# Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?



## HAPE-1909 (28. März 2015)

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

wie der Thredname schon sagt:
Wie baue ich einen Elektromotor ans Bellyboat?

Gehört hab ich davon schon oft - gesehen nur bei google allerdings eher aus der Entfernung, wo nicht zu sehen ist, wie dieser angebracht worden ist.


Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ein Bellyboat (Guideline Drifter) und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Elektromotor anzuchließen.
War am letzten Freitag bei einigermaßen starken Wind unterwegs und da war es fast chancenlos, ruhig zu vertikalen bzw. zu den Spots zu gelangen.

Nun stellen sich also ein paar Fragen:

1: Welcher Motor? 
Von der Leistung sollte etwas im 30 lbs Bereich völlig ausreichend sein bzw. die kleinste Stufe schon reichen - man schiebt ja kein Boot.
Gibt es dort irgendwelche Modelle, die a) besonders leicht (auf den ersten Blick habe ich welche mit 15 kg Gewicht gesehen, gibts auch welche, die WESENTLICH leichter sind (ca. 10 kg)) und b) relativ sparsam im Verbrauch sind bzw. beides nach Möglichkeit sogar vereinen würden?

2: Befestigung? 
Habe die Befestigung des Motors an der Seite und von vorne bereits auf Fotos gesehen. 
Von vorne würde ich aber ausschließen, da natürlich nach vorne geangelt werden soll und ich auch keine Lust habe, mit den Beinen in den Propeller zu kommen.

Kommt also die Frage - an der Seite oder hinten (hinterm Rücken).
Aber wie befestigen?


Falls jemand Ideen oder eventuell sogar selbst so ein aufgetuntes Belly fährt, würde ich mich über sachdienliche Infos freuen!

PS: die Boardsuche habe ich schon probiert - leider gab es nur sehr alte Beiträge, in denen Links usw. nicht mehr aktiv waren.

Zumal der Stand der Dinge im Jahr 2015 wahrscheinlich anders ist, als z.B. im Jahr 2004.


Achso, bevor ich es vergesse: geangelt wird lediglich auf Seen - keine Flüsse oder Küste.


----------



## shad (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Moin Hape,

 hier ist unsere Elektromotor - Lösung! Ich hoffe, man kann auf den Bildern etwas erkennen. Wir haben uns einen Rahmen gebastelt, aus Kunststoffrohren. Der Motor befindet sich zwischen Deinen Beinen - ist aber überhaupt kein Problem, wenn Du mal an die Schraube kommst. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit den Flosssen. Im Bug befindet sich eine Autobatterie in einem Spritzwassergeschützten Eimer. Die Kabel befinden sich in dem Rahmen. Den Rahmen haben wir mit Spanngurten an dem Drifter festgemacht. Die Elektromotoren haben wir bei e-bay für ca. 80 Euro gekauft, + Rahmen, Klebstoff etc. liegst Du insgesamt bei 150 Euro. Die Batterie hält bei ständiger Fahrt mit Vollgas (bei uns Stufe 5, ca. Schrittgeschwindigkeit) in etwa 3h. Fährst Du mit Stufe 3 (ca. Paddelgeschwindigkeit) hält sie den ganzen Tag. Über die Autobatterie betreibe ich noch mein Echolot, den Kartenplotter und das Navi! Klappt toll!!!:vik:
 Wenn ich Dir noch helfen kann, melde Dich.
 Gruß,
     shad


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Danke und Petri zu den Dorschen.... 

Die Konstruktion gefällt mir sehr gut.
Habe mir als Motor schonmal den Rhino Cobold ausgeguckt - denke 18 lbs sollten fürs Belly ausreichen. Motorgewicht liegt gerade mal bei 2,5 kg.
Bin damit eh nur auf Seen unterwegs, hab dann aber auch die Möglichkeit bei Wind angeln zu gehen - war am Freitag das erste Mal unterwegs und bei 50 km/h Wind war es schon grenzwertig, langsam zu vertikalen.

Einzig negativ sehe ich es eher an, den Motor mittig vor mir zu haben. Vom Fahren glaub ich dir das gern, das es nicht stört - mir fehlt dann aber die Freiheit beim fischen.

Aber mit der Konstruktion sollt es doch durchaus auch möglich sein, den leichten Motor an der Seite des Bellys anzubringen.
Im Prinzip mit einer Querstange, die etwas übersteht, um den Motor dann "aussen" anzubringen um die Mitte frei zu haben.

Oder bin ich da nun auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Nevisthebrave (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Naja n Motor schiebt oder zieht ja bekanntlich. Seitlich wird das nicht funktionieren! 
Ich finde gerade Bellyboat plus Muskelkraft und die Nähe zum Wasser so toll! 
Würd nicht im Traum dran denken mir den ganzen Krimskrams ranzuschrauben   
Gewicht doof, Manövrierfähigkeit doof, aktionsradius der Rute doof. Wäre mir auch nix mit'm Propeller zwischen den Flossen. 
Ab 5 Bft fahr ich mit Belly nicht mehr raus und gut is. 
LG Marcel


----------



## HAL9000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Schon mal daran gedacht dir ein richtiges Boot zu kaufen? Wenn ich die Leute mit ihren besseren Schwimmhilfen voll aufgetackelt ( Rutenhalter, Echolot,Geber und am besten noch E Motor und Akku ) 500 m von Land weg sehe, dann denke ich immer: Seit ihr eigentlich wahnsinnig? Gab schon den ein oder anderen den wir aus lebensbedrohlicher Situation retten musste.
Schlauch geplatzt, Flosse verloren etc - gerne auch mal ohne Schwimmweste und Signalmittel bei 2-8 Grad Wassertemperatur  - habt ihr gar keine Sorge, das es mal der letzte Ausflug sein könnte? Kann ich immer wieder nur mit den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht dir ein richtiges Boot zu kaufen? Wenn ich die Leute mit ihren besseren Schwimmhilfen voll aufgetackelt ( Rutenhalter, Echolot,Geber und am besten noch E Motor und Akku ) 500 m von Land weg sehe, dann denke ich immer: Seit ihr eigentlich wahnsinnig? Gab schon den ein oder anderen den wir aus lebensbedrohlicher Situation retten musste.
> Schlauch geplatzt, Flosse verloren etc - gerne auch mal ohne Schwimmweste und Signalmittel bei 2-8 Grad Wassertemperatur  - habt ihr gar keine Sorge, das es mal der letzte Ausflug sein könnte? Kann ich immer wieder nur mit den Kopf schütteln.




Wie ich im Thread schon geschrieben habe - ich fahre damit ausschließlich auf Seen. Es soll NICHT für die Küste gedacht sein!
Hatte selbst schon ein 3m GFK-Boot mit Elektromotor -  auf dem Autodach befestigt war ich damit auch recht flexibel.
Allerdings mal eben für 2 Stunden zum See fahren lohnt sich damit nicht - daher ist nun das Belly da. 

Wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde, hätte ich schon längst nen Boot - "hier" im tiefen Westen sind wir aber mit Gewässern und Gewässern auf denen man überhaupt mit Boot darf nicht gerade gut bedient...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Naja n Motor schiebt oder zieht ja bekanntlich. Seitlich wird das nicht funktionieren!
> Ich finde gerade Bellyboat plus Muskelkraft und die Nähe zum Wasser so toll!
> Würd nicht im Traum dran denken mir den ganzen Krimskrams ranzuschrauben
> Gewicht doof, Manövrierfähigkeit doof, aktionsradius der Rute doof. Wäre mir auch nix mit'm Propeller zwischen den Flossen.
> ...





Naja das Gewicht hält sich stark in Grenzen - ein leichter Elektromotor liegt bei ca. 4 kg - mit Batterie und allem zipp und zapp (Ruten, Echo usw.) kommt man da mit Sicherheit mit ca. 20 kg aus.

Eben drum, zwischen den Beinen will ich den Motor nicht haben - da fehlt einfach die Freiheit mit der Angelrute.
An der Seite - macht es soooo viel aus, wenn der Motor statt mittig, 40 cm weiter links oder rechts positioniert ist? 
Die Lenkung kann man ja entsprechend einstellen, um gerade zu fahren.

Hatte natürlich bisher immer nur nen Motor mittig am Boot gehabt - daher meine Nachfrage, ob es überhaupt nicht möglich ist.


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Moin....musst mal bei Youtube gucken. Hab da schon Bellys mit Motor fahren gesehen.....|bigeyes
Gruss vom Fischland


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Naja das Gewicht hält sich stark in Grenzen - ein leichter Elektromotor liegt bei ca. 4 kg - mit Batterie und allem zipp und zapp (Ruten, Echo usw.) kommt man da mit Sicherheit mit ca. 20 kg aus.
> 
> Eben drum, zwischen den Beinen will ich den Motor nicht haben - da fehlt einfach die Freiheit mit der Angelrute.
> An der Seite - macht es soooo viel aus, wenn der Motor statt mittig, 40 cm weiter links oder rechts positioniert ist?
> ...



 HAPE - 1909 #h

Ein paar Tage sind seit dem Post ja schon vergangen...  Und hast du eine Lösung gefunden?
Den Motor seitlich in Betrieb zu nehmen, sollte kein Problem sein. Leicht gegensteuern muß man aber. Es gibt Bootsmotoren ( Tümmler ), die waren für die seitliche Montage vorgesehen. Fischer sind in den Binnengewässern früher häufig mit 2 Booten nebeneinander gefahren, wobei nur ein Boot den Motor hatte. Im anderen war das Material (Reusen etc.). Bin auch noch auf der Suche, genau für kleinere Binnenseen bis ca.600 ha, eine Lösung zu finden. Spots liegen hier mitunter 200m vom anderen Ufer entfernt. Dort komme ich mit dem BB bzw. mit dem Auto aber nicht ran. 1,5 km Fußmarsch mit BB und allem Gerödel?  Wohl kaum.
Na mal sehen. |rolleyes#6

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## Sporry (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bellyboat mit Elektromotor? Welcher Motor und wie?*

Moin, also wir haben uns diese Lösung überlegt:


https://www.12bb.eu/de/category/belly-boot-komponententeilen/#prettyPhoto [gallery_64]/1/


hier den Bellyboot E-Motorhalter und dazu ein Rhino cobold, da dieser nur 2,5kg wiegt.


Weiterhin hat mein Bekannter ein Litiumion- Akku mit 20ah aus 1,5v Batterien selber gebaut, dieser wiegt auch nur ca 800g und hält bis zu 2h.


dadurch bekommen wir ein Gesamtgewicht von Motor, Halter und Batterie von ca. 5kg.:m Das alleine wiegt meist schon ein Bleiakku alleine. Autobatterie natürlich noch viel mehr.


Gruß Chris


----------



## infiniti3d (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo,  mein Kumpel und ich haben uns diese Halterung  https://bellyboottuning.eu/de/produkt/motorhalterung-e-motor-fur-spitze-bellyboote/
zugelegt. Zuerst dachte ich, der Preis sei zu hoch, aber auf der Messe hab ich das teil angeschaut und war sofort überzeugt. Absolut sehr stabiel und hochwertiges Material. Montage arbeiten sehr leicht mit nur zwei pads kleben. Abnehmbar ohne Luft ablassen.


----------

